# Home made layout/marsh boats



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

has any one on here ever built their own layout are marsh boat as some call them. I ordered me some plans from online and have built me two already that seen action last season but they werent just what I was looking for Im going to build me anouther onethis summer for the up coming season. does ayone on here have any experiance with such boats.


----------



## bigcat (Aug 19, 2003)

wish I could help- would be interested to see pics if you get one built---


----------

